
Real-time blog comments in Go, backbone.js, socket.io, and redis - basil
http://paulbellamy.com/2011/04/livecomments-go/
======
jesstaa
hmmm..this is quite old, a lot of things have changed in Go since. Most of
that code won't compile but should with a few tweaks and "goinstall" is now
"go get".

